
Analyse Asia Podcast #7: The Indonesia ecosystem 5 years later - bleongcw
http://blcw.me/1sZOxv4
======
bleongcw
Episode 7 synopsis: In this episode, we have Rama Mamuaya, the Chief Executive
of DailySocial.net, Indonesia's equivalent of TechCrunch and GigaOm combined
to discuss the state of affairs in Indonesia five years later after Echelon
2009, where the technology scene exploded there. Our focus in this episode is
to discuss the few growing areas of the technology scene in Indonesia:
e-commerce, incubators/accelerators, venture capital, mobile, digital media
and the interesting companies to watch in Indonesia. We also discuss the
profile of a typical Indonesia user and emerging technology ecosystems beyond
Jakarta in other parts of Indonesia (and Bali, sadly is not one of the
interesting places).

